#  Chat Ecke >   Kur genehmigt, auf nach Bad Gastein! >

## sun

Guten morgen zusammen!  :ta_clap:    Habe mal gute Nachrichten. Habe vor ca drei Wochen einen Kurantrag weggeschickt. Trotz der ganzen Feiertage die jetzt bei uns alle waren, ist die Genehmigung für 29 Tage Bad Gastein gestern gekommen.  Puhhh schon ein wenig viel, naja wenn es hilft. Habe sonst immer 22 Tage gehabt und dann wurde eine Woche verlängert. Da werde ich wohl dann nicht mehr verlängert. Hoffe ich halt.   Freu mich total, denn es ist genau das Haus, das ich mir diesmal ausgesucht habe. Wollte in das eine, nicht mehr.    :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Sun,  
na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Genehmigung der Kur und vor allem auch direkt für 29 Tage! Schön, ich wünsche Dir, daß Du Dich gut erholst und neue Kraft tankst. Wann geht es denn los? 
Wo ist denn Bad Gastein?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

hallo Sun,
gratuliere dir zu deiner Kur und wünsche dir, dass du dich gut erholen kannst. :zl_good_luck_cut:   
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also Bad Gastein ist im Salburgerland. Dort muß ich in den Heilstollen kennt ihr den? Hier könnt ihr mal schauen.   http://www.gasteiner-heilstollen.com/  
Dort soll ich jedes Jahr hin fahren.  
Fahren möchte ich gerne ab 5. August. da geht es von der Arbeit her am Besten. 
Der tut mir sicher wieder gut, ich hoffe das geht dann auch ganz gut mit der Tachykardie, ich meine jetzt die Hitze und so. Und da kann man ja nicht einfach raus gehen, da wird man wieder mit dem Zug abgeholt.  
Wird schon gut gehen nur positiv denken. Und bis dahin ist noch lange hin. 
Fahre jetzt schon das 4. mal zur Kur. Aug. 2003 drei Wochen Bad Ischl, Feb. 2004 Bad Gastein, Aug. 2006 Bad Gastein.

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Sun,  
danke für den Link, habe ich mal direkt geschaut, da ich den Heilstollen nicht kannte! Liest sich gut. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So der Termin steht jetzt auch fest. 
vom 8.8.2007- 5.9.2007

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Hoffentlich hilft dir die Kur! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Klosterbruder

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kur* *Erhole Dich gut !*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  bitte berichte anschließend, wie es im Stollen war! Ich bin furchtbar neugierig!  Eigentlich wollte ich im Oktober an einem Workshop von http://www.rheuma-online.de in Bad Gastein teilnehmen. Leider hatte mich eine erneute Port-Infektion außer Gefecht gesetzt, so dass ich nicht nach Bad Gastein, sondern zum Spital St. Johann i. T. und später ins Spital Kufstein gereist bin.  :angry_10:    Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## sun

Hallo Monsti! 
Was willst du denn wissen? Ich war schon 2x mal jeweils für vier Wochen, also insgesamt 8 Wochen dort. Das sind 36 Einfahrten in den Stollen.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Das ist das Haus wo ich hin komme.  
Wer Lust hat, kann es sich ja mal ansehen   http://www.badehospiz.at/ 
ich freu mich heuer, wirklich drauf

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun 
Das freut mich für dich,erhol dich gut

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So nun wird es langsam Zeit, meine sieben Zwetschken zu packen.  
Eine gute Woche noch arbeiten. Muß ja bis zum Schluß arbeiten. Also Dienstag auch noch und Mittwoch geht es dann los. Bin ja schon gespannt.  
Jetzt muß ich nur noch hoffen, das der Puls bis dahin beruhigt. War gestern noch bei meinem Hausarzt und der ist garnicht so zufrieden. Er ist ab nächster Woche im Urlaub, dennoch sollte ich ihm am Freitag anrufen, wenn der Puls nicht besser ist und wenn sonst was ist. Wenn der Puls nicht besser ist dann muß ich vor der Kur nochmal zum Internisten.  
So darf ich nämlich mit Sicherheit nicht in den Stollen einfahren. Da hat es nämlich zwischen 37 und 42 Grad und 80-90 % Luftfeuchtigkeit.  
Und das wäre doch gerade das Wichtige für mich.  
Naja jetzt warte ich mal ab, vielleicht wird es ja. Ich geb die Hoffnung mal nicht auf.  
Deshalb wäre ich um Tips im anderen Thema über die Tachykardie so dankbar gewesen. Naja....

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Da komme ich hin http://www.badehospiz.at/

----------


## Brava

Sieht ja klasse aus!!!
Dann erhole dich mal gut,Sonnschein

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo sun, 
na wennd as die richtige Netzadresse ist die du eingestellt hast dann
ist das ja wie URLAUB auf Krankenkasse... :Smiley:  
Geniesse es und erhole dich gut... 
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo Schubser! 
Jetzt habe ich noch mal schauen müssen, aber nein es ist die richtige Adresse.  
Ich freu mich schon. Zuerst war ich immer hier http://www.kurhotel-mirabell.at/index800.htm also zweimal und einmal in Lindau bad Ischl.  
Ich glaub so habe ich die richtige Wahl getroffen. Mein Arzt hat sich da für mich eingesetzt. Ging aber gleich auf anhieb.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So schön langsam ist fast alles gepackt. Puhhh ist ziemlich viel geworden. Aber für 29 Tage, wenn man nie nach Hause kann  :Sad:   
Kommt ihr mich besuchen :Huh?: ?  
So jetzt werde ich noch den Rest fertig putzen. Wird ja nun auch vier Wochen nichts gemacht, Alles für meine mini Schildis und meine Fische vorbereiten. Die Kinder freuen sich alle schon, das sie meine Tiere füttern dürfen.  
Meine Blumen mein Garten hilfe, ich hoffe es überlebt alles. Nein nein wird schon gut gehen. Jetzt blüht gerade alles so schön in meinem Garten und ich muß fahren. 
Man irgendwie freue ich mich auf die Kur und irgendwie will ich nicht . 
Naja die Zeit wird schnell vergehen, ich wurde ja heute schon angerufen, wann ich denn ankomme. Werde früh genug weg fahren, dann kann ich mich mit meinem Stiefvater noch vorher zum Essen treffen.

----------


## Falke

Viele schöne Tage bei der Kur und erhole Dich Gut liebe Sun 
Grüßle Uwe

----------


## sun

Danke Uwe! 
So jetzt bin ich dann fertig mit putzen. War heute fleißig, hab sogar meinen Wellnessraum eine Intensivreinigung verpasst. So später dann noch Vorhaus und Küche wischen und dann ist Schluß. Dann werde ich fertig packen, morgen noch meine Medis holen und dann ab.  
Aber ich bekomme morgen schon den ersten Besuch. Schwager mit Familie fahren nach Hause vom Urlaub und fahren einen kleinen Umweg um mich zu besuchen.  
Und dann nehmen sie mein Auto mit :heul:

----------


## Falke

@sun, 
ziehe das positive aus dem Autoentzug und denke daran das sie Dich damit ja wieder abholen 
Grüßle Uwe

----------


## Frosch

Sun,  
erhol Dich und guten Kurerfolg wünsche ich Dir.

----------


## Brava

Hallo Sonnenschein
Erhole dich gut !
Besuchen oh das ist schön ein Stück von uns weg

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
wünsch dir auch alles alles gute. 
jaja, 29 tage sind ne lange zeit und man brauch ne menge klamotten, ich weiß das (nach 32 tagen :Smiley: )

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Eingepackt habe ich viel. Man weiß ja nicht, ist schlechtes Wetter oder gutes Wetter. Dann die Handtücher, die zwei Bademäntel die brauchen ja schon viel Platz. Und dann die Schuhe. Für drinnen braucht man einen Turnschuh, für draussen einen, einen zum Nordic walken und dann Hausschuhe, Flip Flop für den Stollen und fürs Schwimmen und dann noch so Schuhe, und natürlich nicht zu vergessen ein paar schöne fürs Casino. Mittwoch ist Ladyday und einmal sind wir immer gegangen. Ach herje.  
Ich wußte garnicht das ich soviele Klamotten habe. Ich darf garnicht sagen, wieviel Koffer und TAschen voll sind. Ihr haltet mich für verrückt. Aber es ist alleine schon eine Tasche voll mit den Handtüchern bzw Badetüchern und den zwei Bademänteln. Und dann die ganzen sChuhe, alleine der neue Schuh mit den Verstärkungen denn ich jetzt bekommen haben, braucht extrem viel Platz. Gott sei Dank habe ich ein großes Auto. Hoffentlich wird er nicht zu klein. Nein, nein so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht, aber der KOfferraum ist mit Sicherheit voll.  
Bin schon gespannt auf morgen, was die alles mit mir vorhaben werden.

----------


## lucy230279

wenigstens hast du ein auto... 
ich bin mit dem zug gefahren.
einen riesen rucksack, eine große reisetasche, einen kleinen rucksack und den laptop.
war völlig fertig, als ich da war. 
wieso 2 bademäntel? keine waschmaschine in der klinik?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich weiß nicht ob es da eine gibt. Bei meiner ersten da war eine, bei der zweiten Anstalt war keine.  
Fürn Stollen da leih ich mir sowieso jedesmal einen aus. Ich mag das nicht, wenn man den durchschwitzt und dann wieder anziehen muss. Deshalb achte ich auch beim einsteigen in den Zug wo wer sitzt. Blaue Mäntel sind die ausgeliehenen und die anderen privat. Und wenn wer keinen blauen an hat, dann gehe ich lieber ein wenig weiter. Weil ihr wisst sicher wie alter Schweiß stinkt und wenn ich daran denke, die fahren da vielleicht 10 mal oder sogar 12 mal damit ein. Könnte ich mich....... 
Warum ich zwei mitnehme. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich ziemlich oft ins Wasser muss. Dann schlüpft man schnell rein, läuft ins Zimmer zum umziehen und eine Stunde später sollte man vielleicht zum Fango und dann ist er nicht Trocken. Deshalb zwei. Ich fahre nun zum vierten mal und jedesmal merkt man sich was.  
Wie Badetücher zum turnen, aber die hatte ich schon immer dabei. Wenn ich daran denke, das gerade vor mir einer Barfuß auf der Matte stand und vielleicht schwitzte und ich soll mich da dann auf die Matte mit dem Bauch drauf legen und das Gesicht dort hinlegen, nein nein danke. Deshalb werden von mir Badetücher hingelegt und so riech meinen Weichspüler und nicht was weiß ich nicht alles. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht haben. Und es gibt leider noch Menschen, die nicht gerade dich Reinlichsten sind.

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt, mit der reinlichkeit nehmen es manche net so genau.
zu den anwendungen wie krankengymnastik, massagen usw, haben wir ein tuch von der klinik gestellt bekommen, welches man dann immer mitgenommen hat. 
ansonsten konnte ich mich über die hygienischen zustände absolut nicht beschweren. :s_thumbup:

----------


## sun

Halloooooooooo! 
So jetzt werde ich mal meinen Bericht schreiben. 
  Also Beginn war 8.8.2007, ich kannte gleich ein paar Leute. Abends sind wir dann noch ins Hotel gegangen wo wir sonst waren, da kennen wir ja auch viele, die immer zur gleichen Zeit fahren.  
  Also Therapien hatte ich. 
  8 Einfahrten in den Gasteiner Heilstollen
  7x Unterwassertherapie im Thermalbecken mit aktiver und passiver Gymnastik, vertikaler Glisson-Extension und Druckstrahlmassage (Einzeltherapie)
  7x Ultraschall Behandlung li. Ferse/ Sprunggelenk (NSAR)
  7x Interferenzstrom Behandlung Rücken
  6x Spezielle MB Bechterew Trocken Gymnastik
  6x Moorpackung ganzer Rücken und Unterbauch warm/heiß und li. Ferse gekühlt.
  8x Teilmassage Rücken
  1x Rückenschule 
  Hallenbad, Dampfbad, Nordik walking, freie Einteilung.  
  Schwimmen ging ich oft. Jeden zweiten Tag hatten wir eine Einfahrt in den Stollen. Also Di, Do und Sa. An diesem Tag wurde sonst nichts gemacht, schließlich dauerte die ganze Prozedur mit Fahrt dort hin einen halben Tag. Dann soll man Ruhen danach.  
  In den Stollen durfte ich nur im Liegewagen einfahren, da der Puls auch bei der Erstuntersuchung zu hoch war, Der Arzt hat die Befunde gelesen und wollte mich dann gar nicht einfahren lassen. Mit ein wenig Zusprache. Meinte er dann auch, das ich eigentlich wegen dem Stollen gekommen bin und wir entschlossen eine Kompromiss das ich mit dem Liegewagen einfahre. Das dauerte zwar im Ganzen viel länger, aber tat mir gut. Erst wollte ich gar nicht richtig, dann ging es gut. Schließlich fahren da nur die, die es sehr schlimm getroffen hat.  
  Die Therapien waren alles total gigantisch, nicht zum Vergleich meiner vorigen Kur in Bad Gastein. Auch die Ärzte einfach Spitze die ganze Angestellten und Therapeuten perfekt ausgebildet und freundlich. Man hat sich gut aufgehalten gefühlt. Nach einer Woche bekam ich sogar meine Remicade Infusion die mir mein Kurarzt vermittelt hat bei einem Allgemein Mediziner in Bad Gastein. In der dritten Woche, bekam ich dann voll einen Schub, mit Übelkeit und Erbrechen. Ich konnte keine Therapien wahrnehmen, bekam Infiltrationen und Spritzen. Leider hatte ich trotz noch zusätzlicher oraler Einnahme von Medikamenten, keine Linderung. Da ich dann jeden Tag zum Arzt musste, meinte er dann nach ein paar Tagen, das es besser sei die Kur abzubrechen. Erst wollten die mich in ein Krankenhaus mit der Rettung bringen, das wollte ich aber nicht. Dann rief ich meinen Hausarzt an, die zwei Ärzte haben dann zusammen telefoniert und kamen zum Schluss. Das wir die Kur abbrechen und das ich heim Komme zu einer Infusiontherapie. Tja so wurde ich mit 30. Aug. entlassen und bin dann am 31.sten früh heimgefahren. Erst wollte ich das gar nicht, weil ich mir dachte, da beiße ich schon durch. Hatte auch Angst wegen der Genehmigung im nächsten Jahr. Sie meinten, da hätte ich keine Probleme. Tja seit 31. das war ein Freitag bekomme ich nun wieder Infusion. Mit diesen Freitag wollten wir dies beenden, ging aber leider nicht. Deshalb fingen wir gestern wieder an. Um drei muss ich wieder rein zum Arzt.  
  Jetzt war ich doch froh, die kur abgebrochen zu haben. Zuhause kann man sich doch viel mehr helfen. Da kann man mal in die Badewanne gehen oder ein Kirschkernsackerl auflegen oder in der Nacht was machen. Am Donnerstag musste ich dann noch zum Rheumatologen nach Klagenfurt. Da wurde die Remicadeinfusion auf 400 mg erhöht. Normal wären 5mg/kg jetzt ist es ein wenig mehr.  
  Ups jetzt ist es schon ziemlich lang geworden.  Sorry, werde schon aufhören. 
  Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf die Linderung vom Radon des Heilstollen, der Wirkungseintritt kann bis zu 6  8 Wochen danach eintreten, bzw tritt dann erst richtig ein.  
  Also bis dann.  
  Gruß Sun

----------


## Brava

Hört sich echt toll an
schade nur das du abbrechen musstest

----------

